# Local 11 LA and 441 orange County work



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

calispark said:


> I notice alot of guys are leaving my company and goin union. I still have a year until i journey out but im considering it. Is LA county pickin up alot of work now? How about orange County?



There's a lot of work coming to Los Angeles


----------



## Electrozappo (Apr 8, 2014)

M.A.R said:


> There's a lot of work coming to Los Angeles




What's the difference between the books?
Is there one for service?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Sometimes you need to go for a possible step up in life.


----------

